# Airborne Ops as Infantry



## AbsurdWreckage (4 Sep 2005)

Hi all,
I was just wondering if all Infantry Soldiers, and officers, have to participate in Airborne Operations.
The only reason is...im freaked out from hights, And would need to be pushed from and airplane to get out. This is the one thing stopping me from applying for Infantry, so I would like some clarification on what exactly goes on with this stuff.

If you HAVE to participate...i look into something else (theres none of this in basic is there? :blotto

Thanks a bunch all,
Andrew


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Sep 2005)

Question on Reserve and Regular forces training  --  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30446.0.html


Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html



Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced


----------

